# Rest in peace to the king of D&G Vape Mania



## jamesvapes_sa (27/8/21)

Sad news to hear about the passing of Xavier George.

Always had a smile on his face and eager to help and assist where he could. 

My condolences to his friends and family in this sad time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## herb1 (27/8/21)

RIP my dear friend, vape buddy and Gooner...your presence and lightheartedness will be sorely missed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/8/21)

condolences

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (27/8/21)

Condolences goes out to family and friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/8/21)

Deepest sympathy to his loved ones and friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

